# Weight  Limit of Raleigh Twenty?



## reannamator (Feb 1, 2012)

More specifically, 1969 folding model. (I'm a novice so I don't know if any of this info is redundant)

I love the vintage Raleigh folders, but I'm not exactly a lightweight so I'm wondering if I should be concerned about my weight. If I'm a bit overweight, I can at least use that as a motivating goal!

Edit: I really hope this is in the right place and all proper forum etiquette. Pardon me if I've done something wrong.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Feb 1, 2012)

I've heard those Twentys are really tough.  I'd ask here for some more knowledgable English bike fans;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage
Or here;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/221-Folding-Bikes


----------



## rhenning (Feb 1, 2012)

I have 3 Twentys.  Two folding and one non folding and weigh about 190 and have had zero weight related problems with them.  Roger


----------



## reannamator (Feb 1, 2012)

Mmkay. May as well spill, I'm about 220. From my limited knowledge Twentys sound a bit on the sturdy side for a folder but I want to make sure before I make a purchase.


----------

